# Mouse Life threatening injury(s)



## MrPuffin (Feb 28, 2018)

hello everybody

i have 2 little male mice (brothers) as well as 3 females (2 of which are Mommas raising 7 day old babies in a cage)

so a little background i keep the females on my desk and will open up the cage door every now and then for them to wander the desk for a playtime and even let them play with the males for company and socialization

now the issue being is i was not really thinking about the male running into the cage like he did.
when he did that he ran into the Hide where the babies were and ended up maming slightly one of the babies (not killing it or a serious injury) but the 3 females imediately went into attack mode to defend them and ended up giving him a bunch of cuts to the face and back leg (i think they may have taken a toe off of his back foot) and i ended up saving him before it went further

he is very sluggish slow and probably in a lot of pain. he has been bleeding from his foot for last 2-3 hours (it has slowed but he has lost a large amount of blood for his size and he keeps licking it which opens up the wound after it coagulates) also his poops have gone from normal to black which may indicate some form of internal bleeding.

he's a joyful little mouse and would like him to live. there are no vets open or even close to my location that could help at the moment. is there something i could do to help him at least live or is it too late without a vets help :|


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

looks dire from the picture.Ideally, he could do with being on a heat mat or wrapped hot water bottle.Metacam would help with pain.If you have none then junior paracetamol with the risk of it finishing him off.Can you not try to wrap the foot to stem the blood flow?I wouldn't hold out much hope


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

To add something else, please don't let your females play with your males, even if it is supervised. The males can easily impregnate the females in a matter of seconds and then that leads to unwanted/unhealthy litters. It just isn't an advisable practice.

Not trying to belittle you or anything like that at all, I'm really feeling for you and your mouse. I don't have much to add to what SarahC said besides keep him company and give him lots of love. Hope he pulls through, keep us posted.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

He should be fine.

I would move him to a paper towel setup. Give him a dark box with shredded tissue paper.

Place small amounts of Neosporin on the wounds. Place a water dish and food near his house. Change the paper towel on the ground every 2-3 days, depending on when it gets dirty.

Black poop may be a sign of dehydration. Give him soft foods too. Like pasta and peanut butter. He needs some energy to bounce back from his injuries.

I had a mouse that got his whole leg bitten off by my rat. He survived. I wouldn't lose hope unless he has stopped eating. Avoid holding/bothering him.


----------

